# Tilden...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I was torn... not sure if I wanted to post this here, in happy birthday, in the 13 and over club, or, sadly, wait then post it in loving memory.

Today is Tildens 13th birthday, all I asked of him was to make it to this day, and he did! Unfortunately this morning his health has taken a significant turn and I believe his end is near.

Labored breathing, racing heart when he’s standing and unstable on his feet. He’s in bed next to me and I’ve cancelled my holiday plans to allow this sweet boy to go in peace at home. He is sleeping and does not appear to be in distress... I hope things stay this way.

He’s a special one. Not only the most beautiful dog I’m sure I’ll ever share my life with..... but so sweet and gentle and easy going.... not true to the breed standard in the slightest, but a dog that so many desire.... and a pleasure to have these last 12+ yrs.

My sweet boy... photo taken one month ago by a local photographer for a charity project. Location is Tilden Regional Park, naturally~


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Tilden. May you find peace and strength to get you both through this. He sounds like is a fine dog that had a great life with you.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry......he may not be up to the AKC standard but he sure sets a standard for beautiful...very handsome dog....thoughts and prayers for Tilden and you and yours on his birthday...


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no.... I am so sorry. Grateful you can give him the kindness of your love and time together, in his twilight. He's beautiful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.Peace for both of you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So sad to read this. Peace to you both.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He looks great for his age, obviously you have taken great care of him. I'm in the same boat so I know exactly how you feel. I'm glad you can be with him. Wishing him a peaceful transition.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful face and amazing photo.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry, but, I'm so very glad you can be together at this time, that Tilden has you with him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It’s a pretty surreal experience... I’m a little scared, but still fortunate and grateful to be with him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So sad for you. Tilden was ageless for so long it's hard to think of him as being 13. We'll miss that sweet, beautiful boy. Best wishes for a peaceful passing. Hugs. ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful boy, wonderful life. He looks majestic and right at home in that picture, peaceful.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Moved to In Loving Memory... without a fuss, the kiddo got his wings this morning.

Sweet Tilden 12/24/2006 - 12/26/2019


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy that you were together. Sad that you had to say goodbye.
For now.
Sending peace and love.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Awe, Rest In Peace beautiful boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Run free!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry. I know I keep saying it, but what a beautiful face.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Tilden was beautiful.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Sorry....he really does have "special" written on his face....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You have my sincere condolences. What a great thing that you were able to spend his last days/hours with him. RIP Tilden, run free! Healing thoughts to you Fodder, it's ALWAYS hard!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm always hesitant to open posts like this. Too many reminders of my own losses over the years, I suppose. But this is such a beautifully _loving _tribute to the handsome fellow with whom you had 13 years (13!) that I'm very glad that I did open it. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, but envious of the time and times you had together. 

_Vale _Tilden.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

My condolences. It's just so incredibly sad but you were so lucky to have him with you for 13 years. I lost my Tessie 6 weeks ago at 10 1/2 years. Feels like we were robbed of at least a couple more years. They just don't live long enough.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Special is the most treasured trait for any animal. Tilden is such a beautiful dog. The journey continues in so many different ways. My condolences.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry Fodder. Its funny, Tilden at Tilden brings back memories of when we'd take our dogs there all the time. 13 years goes by so fast, and that was more like 20.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Every time I open this thread, I go back to the top and read it in its entirety... thank you so much everyone! The love is felt and deeply appreciated.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Tilden. So many great memories. Rest in peace Tilden. Peace to you Fodder.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Beautiful pictures of a beautiful dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s never easy. Run free, Tilden!


----------

